# Lige : miniAES : 15 aot 2005



## Lio70 (10 Juillet 2005)

Suite à un thread du bar, je lance l'idée d'une AES mini à Liège (Belgique) le week-end du 15 août, histoire de goûter aux festivités folkloriques du quartier d'Outremeuse. Le 15 août tombant un lundi, je propose que cela se déroule plutôt le 14; c'est aussi très agréable et déjà fort fréquenté. Les non-liégeois pourront profiter du lundi pour rentrer chez eux après avoir récupéré de leur soirée bien arrosée.

Proposition: rendez-vous le 14 en fin d'après-midi en Outremeuse pour l'apéro et un petit dîner dehors, et puis soirée animée, comme d'habitude...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2005)

Présente :love:

même si je ne sais pas encore si ça sera toute la journée


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

Je ne serai pas encore en Belgique 
Un week-end plus tard ça l'aurait fait 

Amusez-vous bien


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2005)

Euh, a mon avis ca va dependre du nombre de participants   

On trinquera a ta sante


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

Merci 
by the way, le 20 août je serai avec mon belge à Liège... on est invités à un mariage.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2005)

Quand tu veux pour boire un verre (une bonne biere :love: ) et visiter 

On n'aura qu'a se contacter  tu verras, la Belgique, c'est pas si mal que ca


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2005)

A propos de Belgitude, Macounette, une bouffe à Bruxelles un samedi [ou dimanche] fin août début septembre, cela pourrait se faire ?


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A propos de Belgitude, Macounette, une bouffe à Bruxelles un samedi [ou dimanche] fin août début septembre, cela pourrait se faire ?


bien sûr ! avec plaisir. :love:


----------



## Lio70 (12 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A propos de Belgitude, Macounette, une bouffe à Bruxelles un samedi [ou dimanche] fin août début septembre, cela pourrait se faire ?


Pour moi aussi ça pourrait se faire! 
Au fait, Macounette, je bosse à Louvain-la-Neuve jusqu'au 2 septembre. On pourrait se faire une bouffe pendant le temps de midi, en semaine. Tu me présenterais enfin ton Belge...


----------



## Macounette (12 Juillet 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi aussi ça pourrait se faire!
> Au fait, Macounette, je bosse à Louvain-la-Neuve jusqu'au 2 septembre. On pourrait se faire une bouffe pendant le temps de midi, en semaine. Tu me présenterais enfin ton Belge...


Pendant le temps de midi, en semaine, mon Belge il est à Zaventem 
Mais bien sûr cela pourra se faire... pourquoi ne pas venir prendre l'apéro voire rester dîner avec nous un de ces soirs ?  je te recontacte dès que je suis sur place.


----------



## noche84 (15 Juillet 2005)

Allez un pti up pour ce sujet histoire de le remettre dans les esprits 

Au sinon... J'ai jamais ete la le 15 Aout... Donc je ne saurai pas dire si, comme d'habitude, je serai absent ou pas


----------



## Freelancer (1 Août 2005)

c'est toujours d'actu la proposition de mini AES? parceque bon, vu que je n'aurai pas de vacances avant longtemps, autant passer un petit week end hors de France...

par contre, je suis preneur de bon plan hôtel pas cher, parceque le site de thalys me redirige vers le groupe Accor  :rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (3 Août 2005)

Mettons-nous d'accord puisque la date approche.
On fait ça le 14 août ; ça vous va ?
Les non-liégeois pourront profiter du lundi 15 pour rentrer chez eux, ou rester et assister à la partie folklorique au sens strict de la fête (moi je n'y assisterai pas, je vous le dis tout de suite).

Je propose un rendez-vous en fin d'après-midi en plein centre ou en Outremeuse. Ensuite on mange un bout en Outremeuse et puis, il y a la fameuse soirée...

Je vous ferai bientôt quelques propositions pour le repas de fin de journée.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2005)

je suis partant. j'arrive à Liège le 13 au matin, je repars le 15 dans l'aprem, j'attend la confirmation de l'hôtel pour mes deux nuits sur place


----------



## sylko (5 Août 2005)

Il est fort possible que je vienne vous faire un petit bonjour. Je vais lézarder du côté de Liège et de Maastricht, dès lundi. 

Je pars ce week-end au Nürburgring pour assister à une compétition de Formule BMW, à laquelle participe, Natacha Gachnang, la fille de mon garagiste, ainsi que son cousin Sébastien Buemi.

Ils sont parmi les favoris de l'épreuve. Surtout Sébastien (2e du championnat). Des petits jeunes de 16 et 17 ans, qui ne font plus de karting depuis longtemps.  

On en entendra certainement parler dans quelques années en F1.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2005)

Bon et bien je crois qu'on peut faire une liste... 







- Angie
- Lio70
-





- Freelancer
- Sylko
-






-


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2005)

Un peu maigrichonne, la liste...  allez je vais au moins y contribuer 






- Angie
- Lio70
-






- Freelancer
- Sylko
-






- Macounette


----------



## Lio70 (5 Août 2005)

Fête dans le quartier d'Outremeuse (Liège)
AES-mini le dimanche 14 août en fin de journée
*Les lieu et heure restent à préciser*​





- Angie
- Lio70
-






- Freelancer
- Sylko
-






- Macounette


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2005)

Je bosse malheureusement jusqu'à minimum 22H00 le 14-15 août.   

Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## pim (5 Août 2005)

Fête dans le quartier d'Outremeuse (Liège)
AES-mini le dimanche 14 août en fin de journée
*Les lieu et heure restent à préciser*​





- Angie
- Lio70
-






- Freelancer
- Sylko
- pim (en pim-mobile ??)
-






- Macounette


----------



## Freelancer (5 Août 2005)

Fête dans le quartier d'Outremeuse (Liège)
AES-mini le dimanche 14 août en fin de journée
*Les lieu et heure restent à préciser*​






- Angie
- Lio70
- Freelancer
-






- Sylko
- pim (en pim-mobile ??)
-






- Macounette


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2005)

Bon, je relance un peu vu que c'est dans une petite semaine 

Et kwe Poildep, tu viens ?


----------



## sylko (8 Août 2005)

Je suis déjà à Liège et je ne sais pas encore si je serais encore présent dimanche prochain.

En attendant, je cherche des hotspots gratuits en ville. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Lio70 (8 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà à Liège et je ne sais pas encore si je serais encore présent dimanche prochain.
> 
> En attendant, je cherche des hotspots gratuits en ville. Merci de votre aide.


place du Marché
place des Carmes (Chiroux)
...

où es-tu exactement ?
jusque quand restes-tu à Liège ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2005)

Hehe, viens nous dire bonjour


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

Ca m'a l'air sympa comme idée .... Je vais voir si je peux me joindre à vous !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

Fête dans le quartier d'Outremeuse (Liège)
AES-mini le dimanche 14 août en fin de journée
*Les lieu et heure restent à préciser*​





- Angie
- Lio70
- Freelancer
-






- Sylko
- pim (en pim-mobile ??)
- Stargazer






- Macounette


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> place du Marché
> place des Carmes (Chiroux)
> ...
> 
> ...




Impossible. Il faut un identifiant Belgacom. 

Je pars visiter l'aquarium muséum à l'Uni.


----------



## Lio70 (9 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Impossible. Il faut un identifiant Belgacom.
> 
> Je pars visiter l'aquarium muséum à l'Uni.


 
J'avais oublié que le hotspot n'était pas gratuit mais tu peux acheter une carte de validité limitée dans les "presse et tabacs" 

Amuse-toi bien à l'aquarium mais laisse Grug tranquille .


----------



## r0rk4l (9 Août 2005)

ca pourrait me tenter, si les petits jeunes qui vont switcher sont acceptés


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2005)

Hehehe, viens donc  y a pas de raisons pour faire la fete  !


----------



## poildec (9 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et kwe Poildep, tu viens ?


Pas trop le temps pour ce genre de folie (et je ne parle pas du temps de récupération ) mais je ferai peut-être un petit saut rapide en Outremeuse pour m'impregner un peu de l'ambiance. Si je vous croise je boirai bien un petit péket en votre compagnie.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop le temps pour ce genre de folie (et je ne parle pas du temps de récupération ) mais je ferai peut-être un petit saut rapide en Outremeuse pour m'impregner un peu de l'ambiance. Si je vous croise je boirai bien un petit péket en votre compagnie.



   Ouais !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop le temps pour ce genre de folie (et je ne parle pas du temps de récupération ) mais je ferai peut-être un petit saut rapide en Outremeuse pour m'impregner un peu de l'ambiance. Si je vous croise je boirai bien un petit péket en votre compagnie.


 Franchement la t'es oblige :love: t'as plus d'excuses 


Alors magne ta binette a inscrire ton nom sur la liste   :love:


----------



## playaman (9 Août 2005)

Fête dans le quartier d'Outremeuse (Liège)
AES-mini le dimanche 14 août en fin de journée
*Les lieu et heure restent à préciser*​





- Angie
- Lio70
- Freelancer
-






- Sylko
- pim (en pim-mobile ??)
- Stargazer






- Macounette 
- playaman



Ce ne sera pas cette fois, helas que je testerais les AES Belge (un peu mini et j'ai deja bien profité cet été), mais je me réjouis de faire un tour de part chez vous un de ces jours ! 
 

P:S : Bonne Belgique La Counette®


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> P:S : Bonne Belgique La Counette®


Merciii


----------



## sylko (10 Août 2005)

Ben voilà. Nous venons à peine de terminer une «Before» avec Lionel, son père et mon fils.


----------



## Lio70 (10 Août 2005)

C'était un plaisir de te revoir. Amusez-vous bien à Anvers.


----------



## r0rk4l (10 Août 2005)

Le rendez-vous est donné où et quand?!


----------



## Lio70 (10 Août 2005)

Pas encore eu le temps de voir. J'irai me balader en Outremeuse ce soir pour voir ce qui nous conviendrait.


----------



## sylko (10 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'était un plaisir de te revoir. Amusez-vous bien à Anvers.


 
Sommes bien arrives. Content de t'avoir revu egalement.


----------



## Lio70 (10 Août 2005)

Pour en revenir au dimanche 14 août... le problème est que nous avons l'embarras du choix. Je viens de faire un tour dans le quartier (alentours de la place de l'Yser).

On peut aller boire un verre à la terrasse du Café Randaxhe; j'y vais parfois en été et c'est bien agréable.

Pour manger, on m'a déjà recommandé un couscous chez Rabbat à proximité mais ce n'est pas très liégeois. Il y a aussi le petit resto italien "Chez Lilo" où l'on est très bien reçu et la cuisine est délicieuse (j'y suis allé en groupe avec les membres de mon A.U.G. liégeoise)...

Question brasserie, je ne vois pas trop...

Lilo sera ouvert dimanche 14 à partir de 18h. On choisi ça ?

J'attends les suggestions des autres liégeois. Annthrax, une idée ?

a+
Lio


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ...Il y a aussi le petit resto italien "Chez Lilo" où l'on est très bien reçu et la cuisine est délicieuse...


Moi, je connais un gîte citadin Liégeois où "l'on est très bien reçu" et les petits déjeuner, un régal 
Cela s'appelle : "Chez Lio"


----------



## Lio70 (11 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je connais un gîte citadin Liégeois où "l'on est très bien reçu" et les petits déjeuner, un régal
> Cela s'appelle : "Chez Lio"


Héhé. Merci


----------



## Lio70 (11 Août 2005)

Bon, je propose qu'on aille chez Lilo vers 19h comme ça, y'aura pas trop de monde. On peut se voir dans l'entrée du "Théâtre de la Place" vers 18h, place de l'Yser, et aller boire un verre chez Randaxhe en face en guise d'apéro.

Je poste un plan du quartier ce soir.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2005)

C'est pas loin de l'école des Beaux-Arts Saint-Luc :love:


----------



## Freelancer (11 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je propose qu'on aille chez Lilo vers 19h comme ça, y'aura pas trop de monde. On peut se voir dans l'entrée du "Théâtre de la Place" vers 18h, place de l'Yser, et aller boire un verre chez Randaxhe en face en guise d'apéro.
> 
> Je poste un plan du quartier ce soir.


 
cool


----------



## Lio70 (11 Août 2005)

Et voici ! Désolé, pas le temps de faire mieux. A dimanche...


----------



## r0rk4l (11 Août 2005)

Vers 18h alors, je serai p-e présent...Faudra un peu voir l'heure de rendez-vous fixée avec les copains  Ca se reconnait facilement un macuser? (Genre qqun a une pomme tatouée sur l'avant bras ou quoi?  )


----------



## Freelancer (11 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Vers 18h alors, je serai p-e présent...Faudra un peu voir l'heure de rendez-vous fixée avec les copains  Ca se reconnait facilement un macuser? (Genre qqun a une pomme tatouée sur l'avant bras ou quoi?  )



on sera tous en col roulé noir, un jean et une barbe de trois jours


----------



## Lio70 (11 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Vers 18h alors, je serai p-e présent...Faudra un peu voir l'heure de rendez-vous fixée avec les copains  Ca se reconnait facilement un macuser? (Genre qqun a une pomme tatouée sur l'avant bras ou quoi?  )


En cherchant sur les photos d'AES et les sites persos de certain(e)s d'entre nous, tu verras nos photos donc tu peux nous reconnaitre. 

Au fait, es-tu de Liège? (sinon, on peut passer te prendre à ton hôtel si c'est plus simple)...

Je passerai prendre Freelancer vers 17h30 à son hôtel.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Août 2005)

Petite précision: comme ce sera la java, évitez de prendre vos iBooks ou PowerBooks avec vous (ce n'est vraiment pas recommandé).


----------



## r0rk4l (11 Août 2005)

Oui oui je suis liègeois, pas de probs 

Bon ben comme vous serez en col roulés et pas rasés (sympa pour modern au passage  ) je viendrai en marcel et imberbe 

Le lieu de rendez-vous va me rappeller les jours de cours, je prends le bus là-bas tous les jours  

Bon, sur ce, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit 

/r0rk4l*


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Fête dans le quartier d'Outremeuse (Liège)
AES-mini le dimanche 14 août en fin de journée
*Les lieu et heure restent à préciser*​





- Angie
- Lio70
- Freelancer
- Stargazer Voilà c'est sûr je serai là !   






- Sylko
- pim (en pim-mobile ??)
- 






- Macounette 
- playaman



Ce ne sera pas cette fois, helas que je testerais les AES Belge (un peu mini et j'ai deja bien profité cet été), mais je me réjouis de faire un tour de part chez vous un de ces jours ! 
 

P:S : Bonne Belgique La Counette®


----------



## r0rk4l (12 Août 2005)

Fête dans le quartier d'Outremeuse (Liège)
AES-mini le dimanche 14 août en fin de journée
*Les lieu et heure restent à préciser*​





- Angie
- Lio70
- Freelancer
- Stargazer Voilà c'est sûr je serai là !   
- r0rk4l, pour prendre l'apéro 





- Sylko
- pim (en pim-mobile ??)
- 






- Macounette 
- playaman


----------



## Lio70 (12 Août 2005)

OK, ça se confirme donc pour les derniers. 

Angie, j'ai des prob avec mon GSM, si tu dois me contacter, fais-le par e-mail. Je relèverai encore mon courrier juste avant de partir dimanche.


----------



## Freelancer (13 Août 2005)

Voilà 

Je suis bien arrivé à Liège ce matin. la ville est jolie. les gens sont courtois (après 6 ans à paris, j'en avais perdu un peu l'habitude). j'ai l'impression d'écrire une carte postale à mes parents depuis ma colonie de vacances   

seul point noir : impossible de me connecter sur les hotspots de belgacom malgré tous les efforts des gentilles demoiselles de la rue de l'université... je vous écris donc depuis un cybercafé plein de grosses boite beiges :affraid: vu que mon boo-book n'arrête pas de faire des kernel panic à cause d'airport (je detaillerai en revenant parceque là, je ne comprend pas : à Paris, ça fonctionne impec en airport, en Belgique tout va mal. 

Je n'ai pas encore goûté aux spécialités locales, bien que l'occasion se soit présenté (téo, tu avais raison cf ouverture - comme quoi on devrait toujours écouter les vieux sages :love: :love: :love:    )

je récupère donc la bergère demain à 15h20 à la gare et lio nous récupère à 17h30 

From Belgium with love :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Août 2005)

Tu peux passer me dire bonjour


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà
> 
> Je suis bien arrivé à Liège ce matin. la ville est jolie. les gens sont courtois (après 6 ans à paris, j'en avais perdu un peu l'habitude). j'ai l'impression d'écrire une carte postale à mes parents depuis ma colonie de vacances
> 
> ...




T'amuse pas trop sans nous ...   :love: :love:


----------



## Lio70 (13 Août 2005)

Fête dans le quartier d'Outremeuse (Liège)
AES-mini le dimanche 14 août en fin de journée
*RDV à 18h au "Théâtre de la Place" en face du Café Randaxhe*​





- Angie
- Lio70
- Freelancer
- Stargazer Voilà c'est sûr je serai là !   
- r0rk4l, pour prendre l'apéro 





- Sylko
- pim (en pim-mobile ??)
-


----------



## Macounette (13 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> seul point noir : impossible de me connecter sur les hotspots de belgacom malgré tous les efforts des gentilles demoiselles de la rue de l'université... je vous écris donc depuis un cybercafé plein de grosses boite beiges :affraid: vu que mon boo-book n'arrête pas de faire des kernel panic à cause d'airport (je detaillerai en revenant parceque là, je ne comprend pas : à Paris, ça fonctionne impec en airport, en Belgique tout va mal.


Bizarre, ça, mon iBook avait essayé les hotspots publics des aires d'autoroute (SINFILO) et ça avait fonctionné sans problèmes, une fois :rateau:

Passez une bonne soirée et amusez-vous bien !


----------



## mado (13 Août 2005)

Si le programme de l'été n'avait pas déjà été bien rempli, je serais bien venue faire un petit tour dans ce plat pays qui n'est pas le mien 

Bon, ben bonnes bières hein !


----------



## Lio70 (14 Août 2005)

Je viens de me lever. Le temps est merdique. J'espère que ça s'améliorera dans le courant de la journée.


----------



## Freelancer (14 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, ça, mon iBook avait essayé les hotspots publics des aires d'autoroute (SINFILO) et ça avait fonctionné sans problèmes, une fois :rateau:
> 
> Passez une bonne soirée et amusez-vous bien !



petites salutations du matin :love:

j'ai passé (une partie de) ma soirée à essayer de comprendre pour les hotspots... en fait, il y avait un réglage à faire dans les options d'airport : pour l'accès aux réseaux, il faut désactiver la sécurité par wep et ça marche... gratuitement en plus  jusqu'au 31 aout, l'accès aux hotspots télénet est gratuit :love: :love:
donc mon boobook va bien. 
le temps n'est pas génial... bon hier il a fait beau, je me suis baladé un peu (pas trop, parce qu'avec mon sens de l'orientation légendaire   - il y a une rue chaude à Liège et comme par hasard, je suis tombé dessus directement - ça doit être dans mon karma :rose:   ) si ça se lève un peu, j'irai faire un tour au jardin botanique.


----------



## Freelancer (14 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux passer me dire bonjour



:love:  je vais dans une call box vers midi


----------



## Lio70 (14 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> bon hier il a fait beau, je me suis baladé un peu (pas trop, parce qu'avec mon sens de l'orientation légendaire   - il y a une rue chaude à Liège et comme par hasard, je suis tombé dessus directement - ça doit être dans mon karma :rose:   ) si ça se lève un peu, j'irai faire un tour au jardin botanique.


Pour ce qui est des parcs et jardins, il y a aussi le parc d'Avroy (sous mon nez ) ainsi que le parc de la Boverie ou "jardin d'acclimatation" et sa volière. Là tu dois traverser la Meuse en prenant le pont Albert 1er et tu continues après le Holiday Inn et le palais des congrès. Au milieu du Parc de la Boverie se trouve également le MAMAC (Musée d'Art Moderne et d'Art Contemporain).

Va faire un tour du côté de la place St Lambert, place du Marché (où se trouve l'hôtel de ville), rue des Mineurs. Là tu es dans le "Vieux Liège". Il y a des trucs à voir. Tu peux continuer après la rue des Mineurs et te rendre sur les hauteurs pour faire une belle promenade touristique sur les "coteaux de la Citadelle".

En revenant vers la partie moderne du centre, il y a la place Cathédrale, rue St Paul puis place des Carmes où tu peux déguster d'excellents boulets à la liégeoise à la brasserie "Rive Gauche". Là, tu es dans mon quartier.

Liège est riche d'un important patrimoine architectural et religieux. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, visiter la Cathédrale ainsi que son "Trésor", et les fonds baptismaux à l'Eglise St Barthélemy. Excellent site d'un particulier, consacré à Liège: http://www.fabrice-muller.be/


----------



## r0rk4l (14 Août 2005)

Notre petit rendez-vous tient toujours malgré le temps? 

Normalement je serai aussi de la partie pour souper! A tout à l'heure..


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2005)

Je ferai un saut en Outremeuse vous rejoindre avec des amis mais j'aurai déjà soupé


----------



## golf (14 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ...j'irai faire un tour au jardin botanique.


Tu dois impérativement visiter l'Archéoforum de Liège sinon tu seras en retard d'une culture sur les AEScistes


----------



## Lio70 (14 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Notre petit rendez-vous tient toujours malgré le temps?  Normalement je serai aussi de la partie pour souper! A tout à l'heure..


Tu sais nager ? Bon, alors le rendez-vous tient toujours. 


			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je ferai un saut en Outremeuse vous rejoindre avec des amis mais j'aurai déjà soupé


Lâcheuse !  Bois pas trop avant  :rateau:


----------



## r0rk4l (14 Août 2005)

Ok, pas de problème, en plus le soleil vient de pointer son nez! A tout à l'heure alors 
Kén affaire à litche ti!


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Août 2005)

Dommage que je travaillais aujourd'hui  j'ai pas pu rester tres longtemps et j'ai surtout pas pu boire beaucoup, bien qu'avec les melanges biere-peket, j'etais dans un bel etat ce matin :love:


----------



## Lio70 (15 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que je travaillais aujourd'hui  j'ai pas pu rester tres longtemps et j'ai surtout pas pu boire beaucoup, bien qu'avec les melanges biere-peket, j'etais dans un bel etat ce matin :love:


C'était quand même sympa de te voir, même en coup de vent. 
Bonne journée !

Merci à Freelancer et Stargazer de s'être déplacés de Paris pour l'occasion. Bienvenue à r0rk4l, notre nioube (n'oublie pas de switcher ). C'était une excellente soirée malgré la pluie.


----------



## Lio70 (15 Août 2005)

Dans la série "Les vidéos compromettantes de l'Ixus 40", je vous présente "Veille de 15 août en Outremeuse" avec (de gauche à droite) r0rk4l, Stargazer et Freelancer.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2005)

Il y avait aussi un concour de miss t-shirt mouillé .   

Sacré descente de pecket.


----------



## Nobody (15 Août 2005)

Le péket, chez Freelancer, il a failli faire que passer!   

Non, je trouve que ce qu'il a réalisé est déjà costaud. L'estomac résiste difficilement à un tel traitement: le péket, ça troue quand même, pi c'est un rien écoeurant tous ces gouts différents, hein? 

Pas contre, pour Stargazer, je ne peux dire qu'une chose: respect! 
Et je sais de quoi je parle!


----------



## Freelancer (15 Août 2005)

hello 
je vois que lio n'a pas perdu de temps...   
merci à tous pour cette AES très... sauvage   




			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le péket, chez Freelancer, il a failli faire que passer!
> 
> Non, je trouve que ce qu'il a réalisé est déjà costaud. L'estomac résiste difficilement à un tel traitement: le péket, ça troue quand même, pi c'est un rien écoeurant tous ces gouts différents, hein?



   je crois que la bergère nous a tous battu... la video en ligne cette nuit...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Août 2005)

Voilà de retour au sec à la maison !   

A part ça excellente soirée et content d'avoir pu rencontrer r0rk4l et lio.  
Et surtout un grand merci à ce dernier pour avoir bloqué tout un quartier à la circulation pour cette AES. Du grand et beau travail d'organisation . Chapeau bas !!


----------



## Stargazer (15 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> hello
> je vois que lio n'a pas perdu de temps...
> merci à tous pour cette AES très... sauvage
> 
> ...



Pékét's eleven !


----------



## Freelancer (15 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pékét's eleven !


 
tu parles d'une superproduction : 300'000 figurants, une steadycam, les bee gees pour la bande originale...    Du quicktime VR!!!


----------



## r0rk4l (15 Août 2005)

Salut à tous! 

La mini aes s'est super bien passé pour ma part, vraiment ravi d'avoir pu vous rncontrer, et la sympathie des macusers présents confirme ma volonté de switcher, ne serait-ce que pour la communauté 

C'était très chouette, malgré le temps et le trajet pour aller jusqu'au distributeur d'argent, hin Stargazer? 

J'espère que malgré tout Liège aura laissé un bon souvenir à nos 2 parisiens qui avaient faits le déplacement! 
Lio, la vidéo est digne d'une superproduction 

Ca s'est bien passé votre fin de soirée? Vous avez continué la découverte du péket?


----------



## Freelancer (15 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> La mini aes s'est super bien passé pour ma part, vraiment ravi d'avoir pu vous rncontrer, et la sympathie des macusers présents confirme ma volonté de switcher, ne serait-ce que pour la communauté
> 
> ...


 
c'est à cette heure ci que tu te lèves, toi?    la découverte du pékét restera à jamais gravé dans ma mémoire... j'ai un peu mal à des endroits dont j'ignorais encore jusqu'à l'existence hier matin    

Donc la bergère est bien arrivée  je voulais faire un tour à l'archéoforum mais c'est fermé le lundi


----------



## r0rk4l (15 Août 2005)

Ah c'est con ça parce que c'est vraiment pas mal comme "musée" 

Non, je viens juste de rentrer chez moi en fait, le temps de prendre une douche etc.. et de croiser encore des gens dans la rue  

Quel genre d'endroit inconnus jusqu'à maintenant peut te faire si mal...? Tout cela est bien obscur...

Ah oui, si vous voulez, on peut aussi vous envoier le "musicien" du resto à Paris


----------



## Stargazer (15 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> La mini aes s'est super bien passé pour ma part, vraiment ravi d'avoir pu vous rncontrer, et la sympathie des macusers présents confirme ma volonté de switcher, ne serait-ce que pour la communauté
> 
> ...



Le distributeur ? Le trajet sous la pluie fût d'un simplicité pour moi !  

Pour ce qui est des pékets et de leur découverte tu verras ça bientôt je pense ... Une autre superproduction !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est con ça parce que c'est vraiment pas mal comme "musée"
> 
> Non, je viens juste de rentrer chez moi en fait, le temps de prendre une douche etc.. et de croiser encore des gens dans la rue
> 
> ...



Pour le "musicien" non merci ... Nous avons déjà notre ménestrel !  

D'ailleurs je me demande si toute cette pluie n'est pas son oeuvre en fin de compte ...


----------



## r0rk4l (15 Août 2005)

Lol! Oui, au vu de la qualité de la musique qu'il nous a jouée, c'est plausible... Pour toi le trajet fut simple, mais je pense que pour ta chemise, ce fut un calvaire...


----------



## sylko (15 Août 2005)

Au retour de mon voyage en Hollande, je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé de chambre d'hôtel libre, à Liège. Il était assez tard samedi soir et mon fils était crevé. 
J'ai donc poursuivi ma route jusqu'à Houffalize. Très joli petit village (surtout avec l'une des seules pompes à essence de la région). 

Je me suis toutefois rendu en Outremeuse, en début de semaine.


----------



## Freelancer (16 Août 2005)

Enfin en salle, la bergere dans la superproduction Peket's Eleven 

en bonus Peket's Quicktime VR , la technologie apple au service de la libre république d'outremeuse 

ps : oui, c'est bien mon rire dans les bonus, et oui, j'ai un rire de hyène hystérique...


----------



## r0rk4l (16 Août 2005)

Grrr le rire de séducteur de hyène...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Enfin en salle, la bergere dans la superproduction Peket's Eleven
> 
> en bonus Peket's Quicktime VR , la technologie apple au service de la libre république d'outremeuse
> 
> ps : oui, c'est bien mon rire dans les bonus, et oui, j'ai un rire de hyène hystérique...



Oh pitin* ©  :affraid::affraid:





*oufti!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Enfin en salle, la bergere dans la superproduction Peket's Eleven
> 
> en bonus Peket's Quicktime VR , la technologie apple au service de la libre république d'outremeuse
> 
> ps : oui, c'est bien mon rire dans les bonus, et oui, j'ai un rire de hyène hystérique...



Ah ouais... quand même... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Non mais c'est qu'un effet d'optique ... Je les bois pas vraiment ... :casse:


----------



## Freelancer (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est qu'un effet d'optique ... Je les bois pas vraiment ... :casse:



:mouais: ce sont des effets spéciaux... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ce sont des effets spéciaux... :rateau:



Très spéciaux ...


----------



## Freelancer (20 Août 2005)

Pour les photos, c'est par ici


----------



## lumai (20 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Pour les photos, c'est par ici


 


On voit bien les effets des pékêts !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

Ah oui quand même ...


----------



## r0rk4l (20 Août 2005)

pas mal le nouveau gel effet mouillé...ah nan c'était pas du gel en fait


----------



## Lio70 (21 Août 2005)

Belles photos !


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2005)

Très sympa indeed  dommage que je n'ai pu resté plus longtemps (je bossais le lendemain  ) enfin, cela dit, j'étais déjà dans un bel état à l'heure de rentrer chez moi


----------



## r0rk4l (21 Août 2005)

héhé, la boisson t'a pris en traitre...


----------

